# Hello All



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

I just barged right in here and posted in the Feral Forum without introducing myself! Sorry about that.

I have been an animal person all of my life. My mother would help me rescue and rehab all sorts of animals when I was a little girl. I have some really great stories that I need to share. 

Right now I have 1 cat, and a 1 cat limit until I move further out into the country and get a farmette. Until a month ago, I had a very special Orange Tabby named Tenacious D. He was a fish-house cat that I rescued from Florida while I was on my internship. He was the most laid back and cool cat on the planet. He and my Jack Russell Terrier were best friends. Sadly, he was diagnosed with HCM and I did what I could to slow the progression of the disease until one day I came home and knew that it was time to do the humane thing and have him put to sleep. 

For the past month, I have had a void in my heart and I have been waiting for another cat to find me. My grandmother has a feral colony on her property, it is where I keep my horses so I see them daily. I have always kept tabs on them. I had been noticing a bold little siamese looking kitten/cat who watched be intently and could not wait to explore the feed room, my jeep, anything that I had opened or been in was fair game for exploration. I thought it was a very pretty cat and I love the adventureous personality. I pointed it out to my husband and he agreed - little siamese was to be our next cat. The kitten/cat has been dubbed Tribble and is now right beside me in a kennel as I type this. Tribble is amazing so far. No hissing, growling or lashing out - but obviously scared. I think I can earn Tribble's trust. Time will tell. I will keep updating the process in the feral cat forum.

Now, some pictures of my kids! The orange kitty is Tenacious D, Tribble is the one that is in jail.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Beautiful animals and I'm sorry to hear about Tenacious D. I enjoyed your pictures and welcome to the board :wink


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice animals! Welcome on forum!


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi and what beautiful animals you have


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board







, you've got lovely cats







, sorry about Tenacious D  .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! I know about Tribble and hope he proves to be as friendly as he seems to be. I love the horses too!


----------

